# Buchstaben an bestimmter Stelle aus String lesen



## Tito (13. Jan 2009)

Wie kann ich einen Buchstaben nach split() aus einem String lesen?


```
String[] fragen = text.split("Die Antwort ist: "); // hier folgt nun der Buchstabe a, b oder c den ich auslesen möchte
```


----------



## SlaterB (13. Jan 2009)

es gibt keinen 'Buchstaben nach split()' 

und der Beispielstring + Kommentar sind sehr verwirrent,
wenn du einen String "Die Antwort ist: a" hast,
dann poste den doch, statt einen anderen String zu posten? 

um aus einen solchen String den Buchstaben a herauszubekommen,
musst du dir überlegen, welche Regeln für den String immer erfüllt sind,

z.B. könnte man den letzten Buchstaben im String nehmen,
nach : suchen und den zweiten Buchstaben nach dem letzen Vorkommen wählen
nach : splitten und im gesplitteten Array das letzte Element nehmen

die Möglichkeiten sind doch offensichtlich, du musst dir nur passende aussuchen


----------



## Guest (13. Jan 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es gibt keinen 'Buchstaben nach split()'
> 
> und der Beispielstring + Kommentar sind sehr verwirrent,
> wenn du einen String "Die Antwort ist: a" hast,
> dann poste den doch, statt einen anderen String zu posten?



In dem String kommen gelegentlich die Worte "Die Antwort ist: " gefolgt von dem Lösungsbuchstaben vor, er besteht aber  auch aus anderen Worten. Ich brauche den Lösungsbuchstaben gesondert vom anderen Text.
Ich hoffe ich konnte die Verwirrung damit etwas legen.




			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> um aus einen solchen String den Buchstaben a herauszubekommen,
> musst du dir überlegen, welche Regeln für den String immer erfüllt sind,
> 
> z.B. könnte man den letzten Buchstaben im String nehmen,
> ...



Ist es möglich den ersten Buchstaben aus einem String auszulesen? Wie geht das?


----------



## SlaterB (13. Jan 2009)

string.charAt(0)


----------



## Leroy42 (13. Jan 2009)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In dem String kommen gelegentlich die Worte "Die Antwort ist: " gefolgt von dem Lösungsbuchstaben vor, er besteht aber  auch aus anderen Worten. Ich brauche den Lösungsbuchstaben gesondert vom anderen Text.
> _Ich hoffe ich konnte die Verwirrung damit etwas legen._



 :shock: Nicht wirklich!


----------



## Landei (14. Jan 2009)

Ach so! Die Position von "Die Antwort ist:" kannst du mit 

```
int pos = string.indexOf("Die Antwort ist:");
```
ermitteln. Deine Lösungsbuchstaben gehen dann bei Position 

```
int letterPos = pos + "Die Antwort ist:".length();
```
los. Jetzt ist die Frage, wie die Buchstaben voneinander getrennt sind, und wie du mitbekommst, wann Schluß ist.


----------

